# TV shows A - Z



## Johnny Thunder

A - Alice


----------



## scareme

B-Bromance


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Capitol


----------



## scareme

D-Deadwood-loved it


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Emergency 9-1-1


----------



## scareme

F-Family Ties


----------



## Spooky1

G - Good Times


----------



## NoahFentz

H- Heroes


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Dream of Jeannie


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jericho


----------



## sharpobject

K - Knight Rider


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - LA Law


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Movin' On


----------



## sharpobject

N - (the) Nanny


----------



## Spooky1

O - One Step Beyond


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Painkiller Jane


----------



## scareme

Q-Quincy


----------



## smileyface4u23

R- Roseanne


----------



## Spooky1

S - Saturday Night Live


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - That Girl


----------



## Don Givens

Ugly Betty


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Veggie Tales


----------



## Spooky1

W - War of the Worlds


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Files


----------



## Don Givens

Z -Zorro


----------



## RoxyBlue

(circling back to get "Y")

Y - You Bet Your Life

Next person starts with "A"


----------



## Spooky1

A - Alice


----------



## Don Givens

RoxyBlue said:


> (circling back to get "Y")
> 
> Y - You Bet Your Life
> 
> Next person starts with "A"


Oooooops. Thanks Roxy. I better go back and review my notes from kindergarden.


----------



## Don Givens

B -Baywatch. (@)(@)


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, Don!)

C - CHiPs


----------



## Spooky1

D - Deep Space 9 (Star Trek)


----------



## Don Givens

E - Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Family Affair


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Golden Girls


----------



## smileyface4u23

H - Hannah Montana


----------



## rottincorps

I- Incredible Hulk


----------



## Don Givens

Jeopardy


----------



## sharpobject

King of the Hill


----------



## rottincorps

L-Love American style


----------



## Don Givens

M - Monty Python's Flying Circus.


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night Stalker


----------



## rottincorps

O- odd couple


----------



## ededdeddy

P - PJs, The


----------



## Don Givens

Q - Quantum Leap


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Reba


----------



## ghost37

S - Seinfeld


----------



## Don Givens

T - Tonight Show


----------



## ededdeddy

ultimite kitchens


----------



## Don Givens

V - Vegas


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wonder Woman


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Files


----------



## Don Givens

X - X games


----------



## Spooky1

Y - You Bet Your Life


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zoey 101


----------



## Don Givens

A - All in the Family


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Benson


----------



## ededdeddy

Criminal minds


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Daria


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eureka (Roxy and I love this show)


----------



## rottincorps

F-fantasy Island


----------



## Spooky1

G - Get Smart


----------



## rottincorps

H- house


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Ink'd


----------



## Don Givens

J - The Jeffersons


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kung Fu


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lawrence Welk Show


----------



## Spooky1

M - Maude


----------



## rottincorps

N- new zoo review


----------



## Spooky1

O - One Day at a Time (Valerie Bertinelli was a cutie)


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Petticoat Junction


----------



## Monk

Q - Quincy


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quark (dang Monk was faster than me)

R - (The) Rat Patrol


----------



## Don Givens

S - South Park


----------



## Monk

T - Twilight Zone


----------



## scareme

U-Ugly Betty


----------



## Monk

V - "v"


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Waltons, The


----------



## rottincorps

X - Xena worrier princess


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Young and the Restless, The


----------



## scareme

z-Z Gundam


----------



## rottincorps

A- Adam's family


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Andy Griffith Show


----------



## Spooky1

B - Babylon 5


----------



## rottincorps

C-Cash Cab


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Dexter


----------



## scareme

E-Everwood


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Family Guy


----------



## scareme

G-Gunsmoke


----------



## Spooky1

H - Highlander


----------



## Don Givens

I - I Spy


----------



## ededdeddy

J - The Jeffersons


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kids in the Hall


----------



## ededdeddy

L - Law And Order


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Maude


----------



## Monk

N - Night Court


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Off Air ... It's a boring show that's only on late at night..Just some strange blocky colors


----------



## ghost37

P - Prison Break


----------



## Monk

Q - Qvc


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rugrats


----------



## Monk

S - Simpsons


----------



## rottincorps

T-Threes company


----------



## Monk

U - Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## rottincorps

V- V


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wanda at Large


----------



## Monk

X - X-Men


----------



## rottincorps

Y-young and the restless


----------



## Monk

Z- Zoomba


----------



## rottincorps

A- A-Team


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Brady Bunch


----------



## Spooky1

C - C.H.I.P.s


----------



## Monk

D - Dynasty


----------



## Spooky1

E - Earth 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fraggle Rock


----------



## Monk

G - Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Spooky1

H - Haunted History


----------



## rottincorps

I-I spi


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jeffersons, The


----------



## rottincorps

K- Kimba the white lion


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lassie


----------



## Monk

M - Matlock


----------



## scareme

Night Court


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oprah


----------



## ededdeddy

P - People's Court


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quincy


----------



## ededdeddy

R - Rock of love


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Seinfeld


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Tom and Jerry


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underdog!

Speed of lightning, roar of thunder,
Fighting all who rob or plunder
Underdog, Underdog.


----------



## scareme

V-Vagas


----------



## Moon Dog

W - WKRP In Cincinnati


----------



## ghost37

X - Xmen


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Your Show of Shows


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zoom in


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - All in the Family


----------



## Spooky1

B - Baseball Tonight


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Chowder


----------



## Draik41895

D-dirty jobs


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Espnews


----------



## Draik41895

F-fox news


----------



## Don Givens

G - Gilligan's Island


----------



## ededdeddy

H - Home Improvement


----------



## Spooky1

I - Incredible Hulk


----------



## scareme

J-21 Jump Street


----------



## Monk

K - Knight Rider


----------



## Don Givens

L - Laugh-In


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Maude


----------



## scareme

N-Northern Lights


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Odd Couple


----------



## Spooky1

P - Police Squad


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quincy


----------



## Don Givens

R - Rat Patrol


----------



## Spooky1

S - Star Trek


----------



## Don Givens

T - That Girl


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

U - United States of Tara


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - V


----------



## Spooky1

W - What's My Line


----------



## scareme

X- X-files


----------



## Don Givens

Y - Your Show of Shows


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zorro


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Alien Nation


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

B - Battlestar Galactica


----------



## rottincorps

C- curiosity shop


----------



## scareme

D-Dead Like Me


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eureka


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Full House


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

G - Ghost Hunters


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hawaii Five-O


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - I Married Joan


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jeffersons, The


----------



## ededdeddy

K - King of queens


----------



## Don Givens

L - Lost


----------



## ededdeddy

M - Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Spooky1

N - Night Stalker (The original of course)


----------



## Draik41895

O-On the Lot


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Phineas And Ferb


----------



## Draik41895

Q-Queer Eye for the Straight Guy


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rhoda


----------



## Spooky1

S - Second City TV


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Two stupid dogs


----------



## scareme

U-Untouchables


----------



## rottincorps

V Vern's tree house


----------



## scareme

W-Watergate-it was a series back in the 70's. Starred a real president.


----------



## Moon Dog

X - Xena Warrior Princess


----------



## scareme

Y-Young Americans


----------



## Spooky1

X - X-games


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - Your show of shows


----------



## scareme

Z-Zatch Bell


----------



## ededdeddy

A - All in the family


----------



## scareme

B-Baywatch


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Charles in charge


----------



## scareme

D-Deadwood


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Eight is enough


----------



## scareme

I-In Living Color


----------



## ededdeddy

Huh....F - Fringe


----------



## scareme

G-Gee, I must be getting tired.

G-Gone Country


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House


----------



## Spooky1

Since "I" was done by scareme a few posts up.

J - Jetsons


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

K - Kolchak: The Night Stalker


----------



## ededdeddy

L - Law and Order


----------



## scareme

M-mash


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

N- Neds Declassified School Survival Guide


----------



## scareme

M-Monty Python's Flying Circus


----------



## Draik41895

N-noddy


----------



## scareme

O-Oprah


----------



## Draik41895

P-price is right


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Queer eye for the straight guy


----------



## Don Givens

R - Rawhide


----------



## Spooky1

S - Star Trek: Deep Space Nine


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Thirtysomething


----------



## Spooky1

U - Ugly Betty


----------



## ededdeddy

V - View the


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wanda at Large


----------



## ededdeddy

X - X games


----------



## scareme

Y-Young and the Restless


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zoey 101


----------



## scareme

A-Are You Being Served


----------



## Spooky1

B - BJ and the Bear


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Captain Kangaroo (remember him?)


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dresden Files


----------



## pyro

Er


----------



## Spooky1

F - Farscape


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - General Hospital


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Home Improvement


----------



## scareme

I-I Married Joan


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Joanie Loves Chachi (spelling?)


----------



## scareme

K-Keeping Up Apperances


----------



## ededdeddy

L - Laugh in


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Monkees, The


----------



## Spooky1

N - Newhart


----------



## rottincorps

O- odd couple


----------



## ededdeddy

P - People's court


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quiznation


----------



## scareme

R-Rainbow Bright


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sesame Street


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Toot & Puddle


----------



## scareme

U-University Hospital


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - View, The


----------



## ededdeddy

W West wing


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Files


----------



## scareme

Y-You Wish


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zorro


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

A - Action League Now!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Babylon 5


----------



## Moon Dog

C - CHiPs


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Death Valley Days


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Eight is enough


----------



## scareme

F-Family


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Get Smart


----------



## scareme

H-House


----------



## ededdeddy

I - Icons


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

J - Junkyard Wars


----------



## scareme

K-Kill Point, The


----------



## ededdeddy

L - Lie to me


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Monkees, The (I loved that show)


----------



## scareme

N-Name That Tune


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oprah


----------



## scareme

P-Petticoat Junction


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quincy


----------



## scareme

R-Roger Roger


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sesame Street


----------



## scareme

T-Texas Rangers


----------



## Spooky1

U- Untouchables


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea


----------



## GrimProductions

W - West wing


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Files


----------



## scareme

Y-Young Riders, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zorro


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - All in the Family


----------



## scareme

B-Burns and Allen


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Caroline in the City


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

D - Dexter


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - EastEnders


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

F - Fear Factor


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Grim & Evil


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

H - House


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - In Living Color


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

J - Just Shoot Me


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kids in the Hall


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Laverne and Shirley


----------



## ededdeddy

M - Malcolm in the middle


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

N - Naked City


----------



## ededdeddy

O - O.c.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

P - Pee Wee's Playhouse


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queer as Folk


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rat Patrol


----------



## ededdeddy

s- superman


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

T- Trapper John, M.D.


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Upstairs Downstairs


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

V - Victory at Sea


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wonder Woman


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

X - X Files


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Young and the Restless, The


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Z - Zoom


----------



## ededdeddy

A - All my children


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Baywatch


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Criminal MInds


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

D - Dead Zone


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Evening news


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

F - Friday the 13th: The Series


----------



## ededdeddy

G - General Hospital


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

H - Hercules


----------



## ededdeddy

I - In the kitchen


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jake and the Fat Man


----------



## ededdeddy

K- Kim and Kath


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Larry King Live


----------



## ededdeddy

M - Medium


----------



## scareme

N-ncis


----------



## rottincorps

O- O C


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Phineas and Ferb


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queer Eye for the Straight Guy


----------



## dynoflyer

R - Red Dwarf


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Super friends


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

T-Tiny Toons


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Unwrapped


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

v-VR troopers


----------



## ededdeddy

W - Wammy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Z-zoey 101


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Arthur


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

B- barney


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Carebears


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

D- Doug


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Edgar and Ellen


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

f-father of the pride


----------



## Spooky1

G - Good Times


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

H - home improvment


----------



## ededdeddy

I - I love the 70s


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

J - jimmy neutron


----------



## scareme

K-King of Queens


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

L- laugh in


----------



## scareme

M-Monty Python's Flying Circus


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

N- Nip/Tuck


----------



## scareme

O-Oprah


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

P- Phil of the future


----------



## scareme

Q-Quincy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

R- Rescue Me


----------



## scareme

S-Streets of San Francisco


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

T- teenage mutant ninja turtles


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Ugly Betty


----------



## ededdeddy

V - View, the


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Walker, Texas Ranger (or maybe that's a movie?)


----------



## ededdeddy

x - X- files


----------



## Spooky1

X - X-Files (oops BB beat me to it)

Y - Young Hercules


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zoo time


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

A- alf


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Benny Hill Show


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

C- candid camera


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dancing with the Stars


----------



## scareme

E-Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

F- family guy


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Great Space Coaster


----------



## dynoflyer

H - Happy Days


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I - i love lucy


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Joey


----------



## dynoflyer

K - Knightrider


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

- Life with Loopy


----------



## rottincorps

M Muppet's


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night Stalker


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

N- Nashville star


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Oprah


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - People's Court


----------



## ededdeddy

Q- Queer eye for the straight guy


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Sonny with a chance


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tonight Show


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## Bethene

V- Vegas


----------



## ededdeddy

W - Whammy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Y- Young and the restless, The


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zoo time


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Absolutely Fabulous


----------



## Spooky1

B - Babylon 5


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Charlie and Lola


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

D- Dick van **** show


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Eight is enough


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

F- Fraggle rock


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Growing Pains


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

H- hannah montana


----------



## Bethene

I-Inspector Gadget


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

J- jeffersons


----------



## ededdeddy

K - King of the hill


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Laverne and Shirley


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

M- married with children


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - NYPD Blue


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

O -


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - People's Court


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Queer eye for the straight guy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

R- Rugrats


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Simpsons


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

T- teletubbies


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Underdog


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

V- Vice, Miami


----------



## ededdeddy

W - WIde world of sports


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

X- X- files


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

scareme said:


> T-Texas Rangers


That's not a TV series. I just checked. There is a Tales of the Texas Rangers. But as for just "Texas Rangers" - only movies.

Y -


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zoo Diaries


----------



## Monk

A - ATeam


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Battlestar Galactica


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

C -


----------



## ededdeddy

D - DEal or no Deal


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Empty Nest


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Fringe


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

G -


----------



## dynoflyer

H - Happy Days


----------



## DoomBuddy

H- Hee Haw


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I- I love lucy


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Johnny and the sprites


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kojak


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

L- lost in space


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Maude


----------



## ededdeddy

N - Nhl tonight


----------



## GothicCandle

Oprah


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Phineas and Ferb


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quincy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

R- rescue 911


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Superfriends


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tales from the Crypt


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Underdog


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

V - vr troopers


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Waltons, The


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

x files


----------



## dubbax3

Yo Gabba Gabba, by far the creepiest show on television.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zoey 101


----------



## ededdeddy

A - American Tail


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

B- The Backyardigans


----------



## ededdeddy

C - College football


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

D- doug


----------



## ededdeddy

e - eight is enough


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

F- franklin


----------



## dubbax3

Gilligans Island


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

H- harry and the hendersons


----------



## dubbax3

I spy


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jump Street, 21


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

K- Kaablam


----------



## Draik41895

L-L.A. ink


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mad About You


----------



## dubbax3

N- Not Necessarily the News


----------



## spideranne

O - "Oz"


----------



## RoxyBlue

P = People's Court


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Q- Quinn, Dr.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

R- Reno 911


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Spiderman


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - That's So Raven


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

U- ugly betty


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Veronica Mars


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

W-where in the world is carmen san diego


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Files (I know, too lazy to look up anything else)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Y- yes dear

(haha it happens roxy)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zoobilee Zoo


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Arthur


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

B- Batman


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Csi


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Due South


----------



## Bethene

E - Edge of Night (now that ages me!!LOL)


----------



## Monk

F - Fall Guy


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gilligan's Island


----------



## ededdeddy

H - Herman's Head


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I've Got a Secret


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

J- just shoot me


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Knightrider


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lassie


----------



## monstermakerswife

M- Maude


----------



## Monstermaker

N- Night Gallery


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Oprah


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - People's Court


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Queer eye for the straight guy


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In


----------



## ededdeddy

S- Scooby doo


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - T.J. Hooker


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

U- unfabulous


----------



## Spooky1

V - Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Webster


----------



## ededdeddy

X - X files


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You Bet Your Life


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Zoo files


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

A- Alan Strange


----------



## spideranne

B - Beauty and the Geek


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Car 54, Where Are you?


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Dragnet


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eight is Enough


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

F- Freakazoid


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gilmore Girls


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

H - Hannah Montana


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I- i love lucy


----------



## ededdeddy

J -Judge Judy


----------



## dynoflyer

K - Kenan and Kel


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Laverne and Shirley


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

M- mary tyler moore


----------



## ededdeddy

N - Nitro Circus


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Outer Limits, The


----------



## Spooky1

P - Password


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quantum Leap


----------



## ededdeddy

R - Remington Steele


----------



## Spooky1

S - S.w.a.t.


----------



## ededdeddy

T - T. J. Hooker


----------



## Spooky1

U - Untouchables


----------



## ededdeddy

V - V


----------



## Tater1970

W - Walker Texas Ranger..


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Files


----------



## Tater1970

Z - Zoey 101


----------



## ededdeddy

A - A men


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

B- big brother


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Charles in charge


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dark Shadows


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Eloiuse


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Felix the Cat


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Great Space coaster


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hannity and Colmes (Which one is it that looks like the Crypt Keeper?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Ironside

(and I think it's Colmes that looks like the Crypt Keeper)


----------



## Tater1970

J - Jetsons meet george jetson


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Kojak


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Laverne and Shirley


----------



## ededdeddy

M - MacGyver


----------



## Spooky1

N - Newhart


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oprah Winfrey


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Phineas and Ferb


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Q - Quincy, M.E.


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rhoda


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - St. Elsewhere


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

T- tiny toons


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Ugly Betty


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

V- vr troopers


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - West Wing


----------



## ededdeddy

X - X files


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You Asked For It


----------



## Monk

Z - Zoobilee Zoo


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

A- allan strange


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Bonanza


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cheers


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

D- Dexters labratory


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Ed, Edd, and Eddy


----------



## Monk

F - Family Guy


----------



## ededdeddy

RoxyBlue said:


> E - Ed, Edd, and Eddy


 Thanks Roxy

G - Gunsmoke


----------



## Monk

H - House


----------



## ededdeddy

I - It's a big,big world


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

J- jimmy nuetron


----------



## Spooky1

K - King of the Hill


----------



## Monk

L - Land of the Lost


----------



## ededdeddy

M - Malcolm in the middle


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Nancy Drew Mysteries


----------



## Spooky1

O - One Step Beyond


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Party of Five


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quark


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

R- Rescue me


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Scrubs


----------



## rottincorps

T-Teletubbies.......I HATE THEM LITTLE BASTARDS


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## Monk

V - V


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Waltons, The


----------



## Spooky1

X - X-Files


----------



## Monk

Y - Young and the Restless


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Z- zaboomafoo


----------



## Monk

A - A-Team


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

B - Battle of the Planets


----------



## Monk

C-Charlie's Angels


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Days Of Our Lives


----------



## Monk

E - EastEnders (BBC)


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Friends


----------



## Monk

G - Good Times


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Happy Days


----------



## Monk

I - It's always sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

J- The Jeffersons


----------



## Monk

K - King of the Hill


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

L- life with derek


----------



## Bone Dancer

M - The Munsters


----------



## smileyface4u23

N - Ncis


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - One Day At A Time


----------



## Monk

P - People's court


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Q - Quincy M.E.


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Ren & Stimpy Show


----------



## Spooky1

S - Star Trek Voyager


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Taxi


----------



## Monk

U - Underdog


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Venture Brothers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W -Werewolf


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Files


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - Yes, dear


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zoo Diaries


----------



## ededdeddy

A -Arthur


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Batman


----------



## Monk

C - Charles in Charge


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Charles in charge


----------



## Monk

whoa that was weird.

D - Dark Shadows


----------



## ededdeddy

Wow how that happen. I'd say great minds think alike but don't what to make fun you MONK


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Eight is enough


----------



## Monk

F - Flintstones


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Great space coaster


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

H- hells kitchen


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - I Married Joan


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jeopardy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

K- kyle xy


----------



## Monk

L - Lost


----------



## ededdeddy

M - Maude


----------



## Monk

N - Newlywed Game


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Outer Limits


----------



## Monk

P - Press Your Luck


----------



## ededdeddy

Q - Quantium Leap


----------



## Spooky1

R - Reboot


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Superman


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Teen Titans


----------



## Monk

U - Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## Bethene

V- Vegas


----------



## Monk

w - Waltons


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*X - Xena: Warrior Princess*


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Y - The Young and the Restless


----------



## rottincorps

Z- Zoom..............WOW YOU REALY HAD TO GO BACK A FEW YEARS FOR THAT ONE........had only 6 channels and had to watch something


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

A- alex mac


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bachelor, The


----------



## Monk

C - Charlie's Angels


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Daily Show, The


----------



## Monk

E - Entertainment Tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fraggle Rock


----------



## Monk

G - Guts


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Happy Days


----------



## Monk

I - In Living Color


----------



## Spooky1

J - The Journeyman


----------



## Monk

K - Knight Rider


----------



## Draik41895

L-life with derek


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Maude


----------



## Monk

N - NYPD Blue


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Odd Couple


----------



## Monk

P - Penguins of Madagascar


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Q - Quincy


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rat Patrol


----------



## Monk

S - Sanford & Son


----------



## Draik41895

T-Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## Monk

U - Ugly Betty


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea


----------



## Monk

W - Win, Lose, or Draw


----------



## Haunted Bayou

xena warrior princess


----------



## Monk

Y - Yogi Bear


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zorro


----------



## Monk

A - Addams Family


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bewitched


----------



## Monk

C - Captain Kangaroo


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Daily Show


----------



## Monk

E - Ellen


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Friends (which I actually never watched)


----------



## Monk

G - George of the Jungle


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House


----------



## Monk

I - I Love Lucy


----------



## Spooky1

J - The Jetsons


----------



## Monk

K - King of Queens


----------



## traditionprincess

L-Lost


----------



## Monk

M - Mighty Mouse


----------



## traditionprincess

N-Naruto


----------



## Monk

O - Odd Couple


----------



## traditionprincess

P-Prince of Belair


----------



## Monk

Q - Quincy


----------



## ededdeddy

R - Romper room


----------



## Monk

S - Snl


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Telletubbies


----------



## Monk

U - Ugly Betty


----------



## Spooky1

V - V (The Visitors)


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Waltons, The


----------



## ededdeddy

X - X-files


----------



## Monk

Y - Young Ones


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zoobilee Zoo


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

A - All In the Family


----------



## Spooky1

B - BJ and the Bear


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cheers


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dresden Files ( I wish it hadn't been canceled)


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eureka


----------



## Monk

F - Family Fued


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Good Times


----------



## Monk

H - House


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Love Lucy


----------



## Monk

J - Judge Judy


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

K - King of Queens


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Land of the Giants


----------



## Monk

M - Munsters


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

N - Night Court


----------



## smileyface4u23

O - One Tree Hill


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

P - Police Squad


----------



## smileyface4u23

Q - Queer as Folk


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Reba


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

S - Silk Stalkings (I have no idea why that popped in my head... )


----------



## smileyface4u23

T - Trapper John, MD


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Underdog


----------



## ededdeddy

V - Veggie Tales


----------



## Monk

W - Without a Trace


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Files


----------



## smileyface4u23

Y - Yes Dear


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Z - Zoobilee Zoo


----------



## Monk

A - All in the Family


----------



## ededdeddy

B - blockbusters


----------



## Monk

C - Charlie's Angels


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Dawson's creek


----------



## Monk

E - Ed, Edd, and Eddy


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Foster's home for Imaginary creatures


----------



## Monk

G - Good Times


----------



## ededdeddy

H - House


----------



## Monk

I - In Living Color


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Jon and Kate plus 8


----------



## Monk

K - King of Queens


----------



## ededdeddy

L - Laugh in


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Monkees, The


----------



## Monk

N - Night Court


----------



## smileyface4u23

O - Outlaw in Laws


----------



## Kaoru

Pretender


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Quincy


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

R - Real World


----------



## Monk

S - Star Blazers


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Teletubbies


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

U - Ugly Betty


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - View, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Werewolf


----------



## Bone To Pick

X-Files


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You Bet Your Life


----------



## scareme

Z-Zoo Review, The New


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Absolutely Fabulous


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Batman


----------



## Kaoru

C-Cheers


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Doctor Who


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Edge of Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fraggle Rock


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

G - Growing Pains


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House


----------



## scareme

I-In Living Color


----------



## Bethene

J Just Shoot me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kate & Allie


----------



## Rohr Manor

L- Leverage


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Monkees, The


----------



## rottincorps

N- nanny and the professor


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Outer Limits


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

P - Pippi Longstocking


----------



## rottincorps

Q- quantum leap


----------



## rottincorps

R-Real people


----------



## Spooky1

S - S.w.a.t.


----------



## skeletonowl

T - Twilight Zone


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Ugly Betty


----------



## rottincorps

V- Victory at sea


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Waltons, The


----------



## Rohr Manor

X - Xchange


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Y - Young Ones .....Rohr, your avatar rocks!


----------



## rottincorps

Z- Zena warrior princess


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## Rohr Manor

B - Bob the Builder


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Chuck


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dexter's Laboratory


----------



## ededdeddy

E - EdEddEddy


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Family Affair


----------



## Rohr Manor

G - Glee


----------



## scareme

H-Hazel


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - I Married Joan


----------



## morbidmike

J-joan of arcadia


----------



## The Creepster

K-Knight Rider


----------



## morbidmike

L-lost


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Maude


----------



## The Creepster

N-Name That Tune


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oprah


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> O - Oprah


never fails....

P-Paranormal State


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quark


----------



## The Creepster

R-Reach for the Stars


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sea Hunt


----------



## The Creepster

T-TaleSpin


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Underdog


----------



## Hauntful

T - "Tales from the Crypt"


----------



## The Creepster

Screams said:


> T - "Tales from the Crypt"


Unmmm V-Vice Squad


----------



## The Archivist

W - Wild! (nature show)


----------



## The Creepster

X-Xena: Warrior Princess


----------



## morbidmike

Y-young and restless


----------



## The Creepster

Z-Zoids


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - All in the Family


----------



## Rohr Manor

B - Bob the Builder


----------



## morbidmike

C-charles in charge


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

D- darkwing duck


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eight is Enough


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

F- father of the pride


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Good Times


----------



## The Creepster

H-Hardcastle & McCormick


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Dream of Jeannie


----------



## morbidmike

J-jepordy


----------



## The Creepster

K-Kids Say the Darndest Things


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Laverne & Shirley


----------



## morbidmike

M-masterpiece theater


----------



## The Creepster

N-Name That Tune


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Outer Limits (I loved that show)


----------



## The Creepster

P-Parking Wars


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen for a Day


----------



## The Creepster

R-ReBoot


----------



## morbidmike

T-three's company


----------



## The Creepster

forgot S

S-Sanford and Son


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - UFO Hunters


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Veronica Mars


----------



## The Creepster

W-Waltons


----------



## ededdeddy

X - X-files


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yogi Bear


----------



## ededdeddy

Z- Zoobilee zoo


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Access Hollywood


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Bones


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago Hope


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Dead like me


----------



## morbidmike

E-everybody hates chris


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Frontline


----------



## morbidmike

G-get along gang


----------



## ededdeddy

H - Homefront


----------



## morbidmike

I-in the heat of the night


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Justice League


----------



## morbidmike

K-knight rider


----------



## ededdeddy

L - Love Boat


----------



## morbidmike

M-my three son's


----------



## ededdeddy

N - Ncis


----------



## morbidmike

O-opra


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Pee-Wee's Playhouse


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queer Eye for the Straight Guy


----------



## ededdeddy

R - roseanne


----------



## rottincorps

S- Saint


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Teletubbies


----------



## rottincorps

U- The Man from UNCLE


----------



## ededdeddy

V - V


----------



## rottincorps

W-Welcome back Koter


----------



## ededdeddy

X - X-files


----------



## The Creepster

Y-Young Ones, The


----------



## Spooky1

z - Zorro


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Adam-12


----------



## fick209

B - Bonanza


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago Hope


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Doctors


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eight is Enough


----------



## Spooky1

F - Farscape


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Good Times


----------



## The Creepster

H-Hill street blues


----------



## fick209

I - I Love Lucy


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Justice


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kate & Allie


----------



## stick

L-Lone Ranger


----------



## Night Watchman

M - Monty Python's Flying Circus


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night Stalker


----------



## Night Watchman

O - The Office


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Password


----------



## fick209

Q - Quantum Leap


----------



## Night Watchman

R - Rockford Files


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Smothers Brothers Comedy Hour


----------



## fick209

T - The Twilight Zone


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## Night Watchman

V - V


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Waltons, The


----------



## fick209

X - X-files


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You Asked For It


----------



## The Creepster

Z- Zorro and Son


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Adam-12


----------



## fick209

B - Bewitched


----------



## The Creepster

C-Charles in charge


----------



## Night Watchman

D - Dead Like Me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eight is Enough


----------



## Night Watchman

F - Flintstones


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Get Smart


----------



## Night Watchman

H - Hilarious House of Frightenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I've Got A Secret


----------



## Night Watchman

J - Jerry Springer


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Knight Rider


----------



## fick209

L - Laverne & Shirley


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - My Three Sons


----------



## fick209

N - Night Court


----------



## Spooky1

O - Operation Petticoat


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Petticoat Junction


----------



## fick209

Q - Quincy, M.E.


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rawhide


----------



## Night Watchman

S - Soap


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tales from the Crypt


----------



## fick209

U - UFO Hunters


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Veronica Mars


----------



## fick209

W - White collar


----------



## Spooky1

X - X-Files


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You Asked For It


----------



## fick209

Z - Zorro


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Access Hollywood


----------



## Spooky1

B - BJ and the Bear


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Charmed


----------



## Spooky1

D - (The) Dresden Files


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eight is Enough


----------



## ededdeddy

F -Full house


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gilligan's Island


----------



## fick209

H - Handyman Superstar Challenge


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - It Takes a Thief


----------



## The Creepster

J- Jake and the fat man


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kojak


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lost


----------



## fick209

M - M.a.s.h.


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night Court


----------



## ededdeddy

O - Odd Couple


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Password


----------



## fick209

Q - Quantum Leap


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rat Patrol


----------



## The Creepster

S- Sanford And Son


----------



## fick209

T - Twin Peaks


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Underdog!


----------



## morbidmike

V- V the series


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Whose Line Is It Anyway?


----------



## The Creepster

X- X men


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You Bet Your Life


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zombie College


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Adventures of Superman


----------



## fick209

B - Bewitched


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago Hope


----------



## morbidmike

D-doogie howser md.


----------



## The Creepster

E - Equalizer, The


----------



## Spooky1

F - Farscape


----------



## morbidmike

G-general hospital


----------



## fick209

H - House M.D.


----------



## The Creepster

I - I Shouldn't Be Alive


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jimmy Neutron


----------



## fick209

K - King of the Hill


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Laverne and Shirley


----------



## fick209

M - Mork & Mindy


----------



## The Creepster

N - Next of Kin


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - One Life to Live


----------



## The Creepster

P - Price is right


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queer as Folk


----------



## The Creepster

R - Real Time With Bill Maher


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Starsky & Hutch


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - To Catch a Thief


----------



## Spooky1

U - u.f.o.


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Veggie Tales


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wonder Woman


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Files


----------



## The Creepster

Y - Young Ones


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zoey 101


----------



## Spooky1

A - Absolutely Fabulous


----------



## The Creepster

B - Bananaman


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cops


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dexter's Laboratory


----------



## The Creepster

E - Eight is enough


----------



## RoxyBlue

F- Fractured Fairy Tales


----------



## scareme

G-Green Acres


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hogan's Heros (double word score!)


----------



## Zurgh

I- I love Lucy


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jeopardy


----------



## Zurgh

K- King of the hill


----------



## The Creepster

L - Liquid Television


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Maude


----------



## The Creepster

N - ncis


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Outer Limits, The


----------



## The Creepster

P - Peoples Court


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Q-Quantum Leap


----------



## The Creepster

R - Ripleys BION


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

S-Star Trek


----------



## The Creepster

T - Tales from the Darkside


----------



## fick209

U - Unit, The


----------



## The Creepster

V - Venture Brothers


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

W - Who's the boss


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Files


----------



## fick209

Y - Young & The Restless


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Zorro


----------



## The Creepster

A - A - team


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Boston legal


----------



## fick209

C - Cold Case


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Different strokes


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Everwood


----------



## Howlinmadjack

friends


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Good Times


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

H - Hello Larry


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

J - Jeffersons, The


----------



## Howlinmadjack

K-Kidnapped


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Laverne & Shirley


----------



## fick209

M - Married with Children


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Never Mind the Buzzcocks (BBC)


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Outer Limits, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Paranormal State


----------



## The Creepster

Q - Quantum Leap


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Romper Room (Creepster might remember that one)


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Six Million Dollar Man


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Torchwood


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - The Unit


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Venture Brothers, The


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> V - Venture Brothers, The


SWEET...you and spooky Adult swim fans I see

W - Walker, Texas Ranger


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, we love the Venture Bros.

X - X-Files


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Young and the Restless, The


----------



## The Creepster

Spooky1 said:


> Yes, we love the Venture Bros.


Yet another feather in you's guys hat

Z - Z Gundam


----------



## fick209

A - All In The Family


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

B - Buck Rogers in the 25th Century


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Captain Kangaroo


----------



## morbidmike

D-digimon


----------



## The Creepster

E - Eastbound & Down


----------



## fick209

F - Facts of Life, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Get Christie Love


----------



## Rohr Manor

H - House of pain


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I - I Love Lucy


----------



## Rohr Manor

J - Jag


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

K - King of Queens, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Land Of The Lost (1974)


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Monkees, The


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

N - Nightcourt


----------



## fick209

O - Osbournes: Reloaded


----------



## Rohr Manor

P - paranatural


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quincy


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rawhide


----------



## Goblin

S-Sanford and Son


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - The Electric Company


----------



## Night Watchman

U - Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## fick209

V - VR Troopers


----------



## The Creepster

W - Weeds


----------



## Goblin

X-X Files, The


----------



## morbidmike

Y-young and restless


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Z - Zorro


----------



## Bethene

A Adams Family


----------



## fick209

B - Barney


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago Hope


----------



## Goblin

D-Dick Van **** Show, The


----------



## Rohr Manor

E - er.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Full House


----------



## The Creepster

G - Give me a break


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

H- Hogan's Heros


----------



## morbidmike

I-I-carley


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jonny Quest


----------



## Goblin

K-Kojak


----------



## morbidmike

L-leave it to beaver


----------



## The Creepster

M - Metalocalypse


----------



## Goblin

N-Newhart


----------



## morbidmike

O-Opra


----------



## Goblin

P-Partridge Family, The


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Q - Quincy, M.E.


----------



## The Creepster

R - Ren & Stimpy


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Star Trek


----------



## Goblin

U-Ugly Betty


----------



## The Creepster

V - I know its repetitive but its just that good....Venture Brothers


----------



## Rohr Manor

W - Weeds


----------



## Howlinmadjack

X - X - files


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Y - Young and the Restless, The


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zoom


----------



## The Creepster

A - Alf


----------



## Goblin

B-Batman


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago Hope


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dragnet


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - Emergency


----------



## Goblin

F-F Troop


----------



## fick209

G - Guiding Light


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I - I Carly (I have kids)


----------



## sharpobject

Jag


----------



## Goblin

K-Kolchak the Night Stalker


----------



## The Creepster

L - Last Call


----------



## Rohr Manor

M - Mash


----------



## The Creepster

N - Newheart


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - One Day At A Time


----------



## Goblin

P-Partridge Family, The


----------



## The Creepster

Q - Quantum Leap


----------



## trishaanne

R-Rifleman (The)


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Star Trek - The Next Generation


----------



## The Creepster

T - Too close for Comfort


----------



## trishaanne

U-Upstairs, Downstairs


----------



## The Creepster

V - Voltron


----------



## Howlinmadjack

W - War Planes of World War Two


----------



## Goblin

X-X Files, The


----------



## The Creepster

Y - You Don't Know Jack


----------



## fick209

Z - Zorro


----------



## morbidmike

A-all in the family


----------



## Howlinmadjack

B - Brotherhood


----------



## Zurgh

C-csi


----------



## Goblin

D-Daktari


----------



## morbidmike

E-every body hate's chris


----------



## The Creepster

F - Futurama


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Golden Girls


----------



## Howlinmadjack

H - Headcase


----------



## morbidmike

I-in the heat of the night


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jackass


----------



## The Creepster

K - Kojack


----------



## Zurgh

L-law & order


----------



## Goblin

M-Madlock


----------



## morbidmike

N-nite hawk


----------



## The Creepster

O - One Step Beyond


----------



## Goblin

P-Petticoat Junction


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Q - Queer as folk


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Green


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

S - Supertrain (remember that one?)


----------



## Goblin

T-TNA Wrestling


----------



## Bone To Pick

U - UFO Files


----------



## Goblin

V-v


----------



## The Creepster

W - What's Happening!!


----------



## Zurgh

X- X-files


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Y - Yes Minister


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zoom


----------



## The Creepster

A - All in the Family


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

B- Bewitched


----------



## Goblin

C-Carol Burnett Show, The


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

D-Desperate Housewives


----------



## Goblin

E-Enos


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

F-Fraggle Rock


----------



## Goblin

G-Gilligan's Island


----------



## The Creepster

H - Happy Days


----------



## Goblin

I-I Married Joan


----------



## Howlinmadjack

J - Jeff Corwin Experience


----------



## Goblin

K-Kate and Allie


----------



## Howlinmadjack

L - Leverage


----------



## Goblin

M-Matlock


----------



## The Creepster

N - Not Necessarily The News


----------



## Goblin

O-Oprah


----------



## The Creepster

Q - Quincy, M.E.


----------



## scareme

R-RinTinTin


----------



## Goblin

S-Star Trek


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

T - Top Chef


----------



## Goblin

U-Ugly Betty


----------



## The Creepster

V - Voltron: Defender of the Universe


----------



## Evil Queen

W - Wild America


----------



## Goblin

X-X Files, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Yogi Bear


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zoom


----------



## The Creepster

A - Air Wolf .....OH YEAH


----------



## Goblin

B-Barney Miller


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

C - Cosby Show, The


----------



## Goblin

D-Daktari


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eight is Enough


----------



## Goblin

F-F Troop


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Good Times


----------



## Goblin

H-Hondo


----------



## The Creepster

I - I love the 80's


----------



## morbidmike

J-jag


----------



## Goblin

K-Kodiak


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lawrence Welk Show


----------



## The Creepster

M - Miami Vice


----------



## Goblin

N-Newhart


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - One Day at a Time


----------



## Evil Queen

P - Patty Duke Show, The


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quincy


----------



## nixie

R- Robin Hood


----------



## Goblin

S-Sanford and Son


----------



## The Creepster

T - T.J Hooker


----------



## Goblin

U-Ugly Betty


----------



## Evil Queen

V - Veronica's Closet


----------



## Goblin

W-Wagon Train


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Files


----------



## Goblin

Y-You were there


----------



## Evil Queen

Z - Zoobilee Zoo


----------



## Goblin

A-Andy Griffith


----------



## scareme

B-Bob Cummings Show, The


----------



## Goblin

C-Captain & Tenielle Show


----------



## Evil Queen

D - Doogie Howser M.D.


----------



## Goblin

E-Enos


----------



## The Creepster

F - Fantasy Island


----------



## Goblin

G-Gilligan's Island


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House Hunters International


----------



## Goblin

I-I dream of Jeannie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Joker's Wild


----------



## Goblin

K-Kojak


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

L - Love Boat


----------



## Goblin

M-Matlock


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night Line


----------



## Goblin

O-Oprah


----------



## morbidmike

P-pee wee's playhouse


----------



## SPOOKY J

Q - Quantum Leap


----------



## Dark Star

R- Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## SPOOKY J

S - Sanford and Son


----------



## Goblin

T-The Waltons


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

U - Underdog


----------



## Goblin

V-V: The Series


----------



## morbidmike

w-waltons the


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Files


----------



## Goblin

Y-You were there


----------



## Evil Queen

Z - Zoom


----------



## Goblin

A-Arnie


----------



## The Creepster

B - Barney Miller


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago Hope


----------



## Goblin

D-Dick Van **** Show


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

E - Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## Goblin

F-Flintstone, The


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

G - Glee


----------



## Goblin

H=Happy Days


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I - In Living Color


----------



## Goblin

J-Jokers Wild


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

K - King of Queens


----------



## Goblin

L-Lassie


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

M - Mama's Family


----------



## Goblin

N-Newhart


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

O - Oprah


----------



## Goblin

P-Partridge Family, The


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Q - Queer Eye for the Straight Guy


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Green Show


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

S - Saturday Night Live


----------



## Goblin

T-The Waltons


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

U - Unit, The


----------



## morbidmike

V-vice MIAMI


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Waltons, The


----------



## The Creepster

X - x-files


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You Bet Your Life


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zoom


----------



## Evil Queen

A - Addams Family, The


----------



## Dark Star

B- Best thing I ever ate


----------



## Goblin

C-Captain Kangaroo


----------



## The Creepster

D - Da Ali G Show


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eight Is Enough


----------



## Goblin

F-Flintstones, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Gary Shandling Show


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Days


----------



## The Creepster

I - I Pity The Fool


----------



## Goblin

J-Jeopardy


----------



## The Creepster

K - King Of The Hill


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Laverne and Shirley


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## The Creepster

N - Not Necessarily The News


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - One Foot in the Grave


----------



## Evil Queen

P - Password


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quincy


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - Roswell


----------



## Goblin

S-Sanford and Son


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tonight Show


----------



## Spooky1

U - ufo


----------



## Goblin

V-V the series


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Whose Line Is It Anyway?


----------



## Goblin

X-X Files


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You Bet Your Life


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zoom


----------



## Spooky Chick

A-Archie's Place


----------



## Spooky1

B - BJ and the Bear


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago Hope


----------



## Goblin

D-Daktari


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - e.r.


----------



## Spooky1

F - Family Ties


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Good Times


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Days


----------



## Spooky Chick

I-Inside Edition


----------



## Goblin

J-Jeffersons, The


----------



## scareme

K-Kourtney and Khloe Take Miami


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Laverne and Shirley


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkees, The


----------



## scareme

N-Notorious


----------



## shar

Oprah


----------



## scareme

P-Pregnant, 16 and


----------



## shar

Q- Quincy Jones


----------



## scareme

R-Reading Rainbow


----------



## shar

So You Think You Can Dance?


----------



## Goblin

T-Tom and Jerry Show


----------



## scareme

U-Upstairs, Downstairs-PBS-I loved it


----------



## Goblin

V-V the Series


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Waynes World


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Files


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young Indiana Jones


----------



## nixie

Z- Zoboomafoo


----------



## Goblin

A-Andy Griffith Show


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Mr Bean


----------



## Goblin

C-Captain and Tenielle Show, The


----------



## Evil Queen

D - Dharma and Greg


----------



## Spooky1

E - Everybody Love Raymond


----------



## Luigi Bored

F-troop


----------



## Goblin

G-Gilligan's Island


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Happy Days


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Love Lucy


----------



## Goblin

J-Jeopardy


----------



## The Halloween Lady

K -* Kolchak* - The Night Stalker


----------



## Goblin

L-Lassie


----------



## The Halloween Lady

M - MythBusters


----------



## Haunted Spider

N - No Ordinary Family


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oprah


----------



## Haunted Bayou

P- Psych


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quincy


----------



## PirateLady

R. Rat Patrol


----------



## Goblin

S-Star Trek


----------



## Bethene

T twilight zone


----------



## Goblin

U-Untouchables, The


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

V - Vega$


----------



## N. Fantom

Without a trace


----------



## Goblin

X-X Files, The


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Y-Young Indiana Jones Chronicles


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zorro


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A - Addams Family


----------



## Spooky1

B - BJ and the Bear


----------



## Goblin

C-Captain Kangaroo


----------



## Bethene

D- Dukes of Hazard


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

E - Entertainment Tonight


----------



## Spooky1

F - Family Ties


----------



## Goblin

G-Gilligan's Island


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

H - Hogan's Heros


----------



## Goblin

I-I Spy


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jerry springer show


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kolchak the Night Stalker


----------



## Lord Homicide

L - Laverne and Shirley


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mork and mindy


----------



## Goblin

N-Northern Exposure


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: O-Odd Couple, The those wacky characters Felix Unger and Oscar Madison


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-panorama


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quincy, M.E.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: R-Rhoda


----------



## Lord Homicide

T- Time Warp


----------



## Spooky1

U - Untouchables


----------



## N. Fantom

V-Victorious


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: W-Who's the Boss?


----------



## Goblin

X-X Files, The


----------



## Lord Homicide

Y - Young and the Restless...

i never watched it, trust me.


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zorro


----------



## Lord Homicide

A - Alice


----------



## The Halloween Lady

B- Being Human


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: C-CSI Miami...love the way he takes those glasses off.....


----------



## Spooky1

D - Danny Thomas Show


----------



## Goblin

E-Ed Sullivan Show


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Friends


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: G-Good Times....cause you know you need it baby


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Days


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I - Inspector Gadget


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jeopardy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:K-Killing Fields.....


----------



## Goblin

L-Lost


----------



## The Halloween Lady

M - Monty Python


----------



## Goblin

N-Newheart


----------



## Lord Homicide

O - Oprah


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol-Pushing Daisies


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quark


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Regis


----------



## Goblin

S-Star Trek


----------



## Lord Homicide

Threes Company


----------



## Spooky1

U - The Unit


----------



## Goblin

V-Veronica's Closet


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: W-What's Happening?


----------



## Spooky1

X - X-Files


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Y-Yarnbeams....


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zorro


----------



## SterchCinemas

Are you afraid of the dark?


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bewitched


----------



## Lord Homicide

Cops


----------



## The Halloween Lady

D - Dragnet


----------



## Goblin

E-Evergreen


----------



## Moon Dog

F - Frazier


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ghostbusters the cartoon


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hill Street Blues


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I - Iron Chef


----------



## Spooky1

J - Justice


----------



## Goblin

K-Kolchak the Nightstalker


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: LA Law


----------



## SterchCinemas

Miami Ink


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: New Adventures of Old Christine...


----------



## Spooky1

O - Oddities


----------



## Lord Homicide

(spook, I like that show a lot)
P - perfect strangers


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quincy


----------



## The Halloween Lady

R - Rhoda


----------



## Goblin

S-Star Trek


----------



## Moon Dog

T - tmz


----------



## Spooky1

U - Undercover Boss


----------



## Goblin

V-Veronica's Closet


----------



## The Halloween Lady

W - Whose Line Is It Anyway?


----------



## Goblin

X-X Files, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yes,minister


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zorro


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-are you being served


----------



## Goblin

B-Barney Miller


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-charlie"s angels


----------



## MrGrimm

D - Dinosaurs


----------



## Spooky1

E - Ed Sullivan Show


----------



## Goblin

F-Friends


----------



## SterchCinemas

G- Ghost Adventures


----------



## Goblin

H-Home Improvement


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-inspector morse


----------



## Goblin

J-Jeffersons, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kim possible


----------



## Goblin

L-Lost in Space


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-minder


----------



## Goblin

N-Newhart


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-open all hours


----------



## Goblin

P-Paul Lynde Show


----------



## scareme

Q-Quincy


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rab c. nesbbit


----------



## Goblin

S-Star Trek


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-taggart


----------



## highbury

U - Ultraman


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-V


----------



## Goblin

W-Waltons, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x-files


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Young and the Restless


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zigby


----------



## Goblin

A-All in the Family


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-benidorm


----------



## SterchCinemas

C- Catdog


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dads army


----------



## SterchCinemas

E- Everybody hates chris


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-friends


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

G-Ghost Adventures.


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Days


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-i love lucy


----------



## SterchCinemas

J- Jersey Shore (blechh)


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

K-Kenan and Kel


----------



## highbury

L - Laverne & Shirley


----------



## Goblin

M-Matlock.............


----------



## SterchCinemas

N- Nightline


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

O-One Trree Hill.


----------



## Goblin

P-Partridge Family


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quincy M.E.


----------



## Goblin

R-Rawhide


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-scrubs


----------



## Goblin

T-The Time Tunnel


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-underbelly


----------



## Goblin

V-Veins


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wurzell gumidge


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

X-X-files


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-you bet


----------



## MrGrimm

Z - Zorro


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-all grown up


----------



## Goblin

B-Battlestar Galactica


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Cheers!


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dynasty


----------



## MrGrimm

E -e.r.


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-friends


----------



## MrGrimm

G - Garfield & Friends


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-house


----------



## Goblin

I-Incredible Hulk, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jetsons


----------



## Goblin

K-King Leonardo


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-last resort


----------



## Goblin

M-Matlock


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-NCIS


----------



## Goblin

O-One Day at a Time


----------



## MrGrimm

P - PawnShop Stars


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quincy M.E.


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Remington Steel


----------



## Goblin

S-Star Trek


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-teen wolf


----------



## Goblin

u-underbelly


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-V


----------



## Goblin

W-War of the Worlds


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x-files


----------



## MrGrimm

Y - Young Dracula


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-z-cars


----------



## MrGrimm

A - Aristocats


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-being human


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Casper


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dallas


----------



## MrGrimm

E - Entertainment Tonight


----------



## Goblin

F-F Troop


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-game of thrones


----------



## highbury

H - Happy Days


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-inspector morse


----------



## Goblin

J-Johnny Cash Show


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kings


----------



## Goblin

L-Lassie


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-melrose place


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night Stalker


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-open all hours


----------



## Goblin

P-Partridge Family


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quincy me


----------



## Irish Witch

R-Rules of Engagement


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-scrubs


----------



## Irish Witch

T-Top Gear


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-ugly betty


----------



## Irish Witch

V-Veronica Mars


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-waterloo road


----------



## Irish Witch

X-X files


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yes,minister


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zoom


----------



## Irish Witch

A-American Idol


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-baywatch


----------



## Irish Witch

C-csi


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-damages


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eight is Enough


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-friends


----------



## MrGrimm

G - Garfield & Friends


----------



## Irish Witch

H-Hanna Montanna


----------



## Goblin

I-I dream of Jeannie


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jonathan creek


----------



## Irish Witch

K-King of Queens


----------



## Goblin

L-Lost in Space


----------



## Irish Witch

M-Monk


----------



## Goblin

N-Newhart


----------



## Irish Witch

O-operation transformation


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pretty little liars


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quincy


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-roseanne


----------



## Irish Witch

S-saved by the bell


----------



## Goblin

T-The Time Tunnel


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-undercovers


----------



## highbury

V - Vegas


----------



## Goblin

W-Walking Dead, The


----------



## Irish Witch

X-X-men


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young and the Restless, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zed cars


----------



## Irish Witch

A-Are You Afraid of the Dark?


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-blockbusters


----------



## Irish Witch

C-countdown


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dream team


----------



## Irish Witch

E-Everybody loves Raymond


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-friends


----------



## Irish Witch

G-grey's anatomy


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-haven


----------



## Goblin

I-I Dream of Jeannie


----------



## Irish Witch

J-jersey shore


----------



## Goblin

K-King of Queens


----------



## Irish Witch

L-LA Ink


----------



## Goblin

M-Matlock


----------



## Irish Witch

N-ncis


----------



## Goblin

O-Oprah


----------



## Irish Witch

P-Project Runway


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quincy


----------



## Irish Witch

R- raising hope


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-sesame street


----------



## Irish Witch

T-teletubbies


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-underworld


----------



## Irish Witch

V-Veronica Mars


----------



## Goblin

W-War of the Worlds


----------



## Irish Witch

X- X-men


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-you"ve been framed


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zorro


----------



## Irish Witch

A-According to Jim


----------



## Goblin

B-Batman


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-crossroads


----------



## Irish Witch

D-days of our lives


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-ER


----------



## Goblin

F-Friends


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-glee


----------



## Irish Witch

H-Hanna Montanna


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-i love lucy


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jack Paar


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kings


----------



## Irish Witch

L- love boat


----------



## highbury

M - Mysteries Of The Museum


----------



## Goblin

N-Newhart


----------



## Irish Witch

O- oprah


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pretty little liars


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quincy


----------



## Irish Witch

R-raven


----------



## Goblin

S-Star Trek


----------



## Irish Witch

T-That '70s Show


----------



## Goblin

U-Untouchables, The


----------



## Irish Witch

V-Veronica Mars


----------



## Goblin

W-Waltons, The


----------



## MommaMoose

X - X Factor


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young and the Restless


----------



## Irish Witch

Z-Zoey 101


----------



## Goblin

A-All in the Family


----------



## Irish Witch

B-Barney


----------



## Goblin

C-Charles in Charge


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

D-Dark Shadows


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eight Is Enough


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

F - Fear Factor


----------



## Goblin

G-Gilligan's Island


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-happy days


----------



## Goblin

I-I dream of Jeannie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Joanie Loves Chachi


----------



## Goblin

K-Kolchak the Nightstalker


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Loving


----------



## Goblin

M-Matlock


----------



## the bloody chef

N- Night Court


----------



## Goblin

O-Oprah


----------



## scareme

P-Petticoat Junction


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quincy, M.E.


----------



## Goblin

R-Rawhide


----------



## the bloody chef

S- St. Elsewhere


----------



## Goblin

T-The Time Tunnel


----------



## scareme

U-Unhappily Ever After


----------



## Goblin

V-Veronica's Closet


----------



## scareme

W-Wyatt Earp


----------



## Goblin

X-X Files, The


----------



## scareme

Y-Yogi Bear Show, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zoobilee Zoo


----------



## Goblin

A-A Team, The


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

B-Brady Bunch, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chicago Hope


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

D - Defiance


----------



## Goblin

E-Enos


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fox News


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

G-Golden Girls


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Happy Days


----------



## Goblin

I-I dream of Jeeannie


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

J - JAG (horrible I know...)


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

J-jag


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

jinx


----------



## Goblin

K-Kolchak the Night Stalker


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Land of the Lost


----------



## Goblin

M-Matlock


----------



## awokennightmare

N-Numbers


----------



## scareme

O-Outer Limits


----------



## awokennightmare

P-Parks and Recreation


----------



## scareme

Q-Quincy


----------



## awokennightmare

R - Rhoda


----------



## scareme

S-Sherlock


----------



## awokennightmare

T-Terriers


----------



## Goblin

U-Untouchables, The


----------



## scareme

V-Vegas


----------



## Goblin

W-War of the Worlds


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

X - X-Files


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yancy Derringer


----------



## Lambchop

Z- Zoro


----------



## highbury

A - American Horror Story (whichever season you prefer!)


----------



## Lambchop

B - Benny Hill Show, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-CSI


----------



## Lambchop

D - Dexter


----------



## ATLfun

E- Emergency


----------



## Lambchop

F - Friends


----------



## ATLfun

G- Gilligan's Island


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Howdy Doody Show


----------



## ATLfun

I- Incredible Hulk


----------



## Lambchop

J - Jeffersons, The


----------



## ATLfun

K- Knight Rider


----------



## kauldron

L - Last Man Standing


----------



## ATLfun

M- Manimal, a cult classic


----------



## Lambchop

N- National Geographics Wild kingdom.....another classic


----------



## ATLfun

Lambchop said:


> N- National Geographics Wild kingdom.....another classic


This reigns supreme in that genre in my opinion.

M- Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom. God Bless Marlin Perkins and sidekick Jim.


----------



## Spooky1

I return to our regularly ordered alphabet.

O - Outer Limits


----------



## Lambchop

P - Punk'd


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quincy


----------



## kauldron

R - Roseanne


----------



## Lambchop

S - Saturday Night Live


----------



## ATLfun

T- Trauma Center


----------



## Spooky1

U - ufo


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Venture Brothers


----------



## Goblin

W-Walking Dead, The


----------



## Lambchop

X - X Files


----------



## ATLfun

Y- Yellow Rose


----------



## Lambchop

Z - Zaboomafoo


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Animaniacs


----------



## ATLfun

B- Banacek, love George Peppard- the man had class.


----------



## Lambchop

C - c.h.i.p.s


----------



## ATLfun

D- Dallas. I miss JR. The new series is okay, but it was fun to see JR one last time.


----------



## Lambchop

E - Entertainment Tonight


----------



## DocK

F - Family Matters


----------



## Mazz

F- F-Troop


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gentle Ben


----------



## DocK

H - House M.D.


----------



## Lambchop

I - I Dream of Jeannie


----------



## Goblin

J-Jeffersons, The


----------



## Lambchop

K - Kimpossible


----------



## ATLfun

L- Land of the Lost


----------



## DocK

M - Monk


----------



## SterchCinemas

N-Nurse Jackie


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oprah Winfrey Show


----------



## SterchCinemas

P- Psych


----------



## Lambchop

Q - qvc


----------



## Spooky1

R - Robot Wars


----------



## Lambchop

S - Sanford and Son


----------



## Goblin

T-The Time Tunnel


----------



## Lambchop

U - Ugly Betty


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Veronica's Closet


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wonder Woman


----------



## EvilDog

X-men


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Young and Restless


----------



## highbury

A - American Ninja Warrior


----------



## EvilDog

B - Bates Motel


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Cold Case Files


----------



## EvilDog

D- Dexter


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eureka


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Flash, The


----------



## highbury

G - Gotham


----------



## Lambchop

H - Happy Days


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I - Ironside


----------



## Goblin

J-Jericho


----------



## Lambchop

K - Knight Rider


----------



## highbury

L - Land of the Lost


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Martha Stewart's Cooking Show


----------



## Bethene

N-Nova


----------



## PrettyGhoul

* Oprah *


----------



## Goblin

P-Partridge Family, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quincy, M.E.


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Rawhide


----------



## Goblin

S-Star Trek


----------



## Lambchop

T - The Tonight Show


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Underdog


----------



## Goblin

V-Veronica's Closet


----------



## Monk

W - Wonder Years


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X Files


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yellowstone


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zoobilee Zoo


----------



## FelipeFemur

A - American Dad


----------



## Moon Dog

B - BJ & The Bear


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Carol Burnett Show


----------



## Spooky1

D - Doctor Who


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Ellen


----------



## Goblin

f-F troop


----------



## Lambchop

G - Game of Thrones


----------



## Goblin

H-Happy Days


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Love Lucy


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jetsons


----------



## Goblin

K-Kolchak the Nightstalker


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Love Boat


----------



## Goblin

M-Matlock


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night Stalker


----------



## scareme

^ I loved that show.

O-October Road


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

P-Power Rangers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queer as Folk


----------



## Lizzyborden

R - The Rockford Files


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Stranger Things


----------



## Lizzyborden

T - Three's Company


----------



## Lambchop

U - Ugly Betty


----------



## Lizzyborden

V - v


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wonder Woman


----------



## PrettyGhoul

X - Xena: Warrior Princess


----------



## Lambchop

Y - Young and the Restless


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zorro


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A - Alfred Hitchcock Presents


----------



## Lizzyborden

B - Bosum Buddies


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - csi


----------



## Lizzyborden

D - Deadwood


----------



## PrettyGhoul

E - Earth 2


----------



## Spooky1

F - Farscape


----------



## Lambchop

G - Gunsmoke


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Hell on Wheels


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Dream of Jeannie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

J - Just Shoot Me!


----------



## Lambchop

K - Kojack


----------



## Lizzyborden

L - Laverne and Shirley


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Monkees, The


----------



## Lizzyborden

N - Night Court


----------



## Spooky1

O - odd Couple


----------



## scareme

P- Perry Mason (I watch almost every day)


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quincy


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Reba


----------



## Goblin

S-Star Trek


----------



## Lambchop

T - TJ Hooker


----------



## Goblin

U-ufo


----------



## Johnnylee

Vampire Diaries


----------



## Lambchop

W - The Waltons


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yancy Derringer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zoom


----------



## Dreadmakr

A - alf


----------



## Goblin

B-Bonanza


----------



## Goblin

C-Charmed


----------



## Goblin

C-Charmed


----------

